# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  HELP: My Wife? And Hormones...

## Loud & Clear

Ok, Here We Go... My Wife Is Having BIG Issues With Hormones, And Its Killing Me...

Anyway Here We Have A 48 Y.O. Female... Certainly Post Menopausal... Her Labs Look Like This... Note: I'm Not Going To Post Her CMP, Or CBC As They Are Picture Perfect, Unless You Request It - No Problems...

Testosterone = 15
SHBG = 39
Test Free = 2.2
Bio Test = 6.4
TSH = 1.89
FSH = 158.8
LH = 59.4
Estradiol = <25
Cortisol 13.8
Progesterone = 0.1
DHEA = 38
Vit. D - 25 Hydroxy = 59.9
HGH = 2.54

Someone Give Me A Hug - Show Me Some Luv ...  :Wink: 

P.S. I Hope I Posted Under The Right Topic...

----------


## Lunk1

It would help if you provided the ranges as well.

A quick glance tells me she could benefit form added test and progesterone treatment. She should schedule an apt with an endo

----------


## bass

yes ranges please...

----------


## Loud & Clear

Well, Ranges Are An Interesting Thing, As They Differ All Over The Place... I've Been Involved In The Healthcare System Since 1980, And I've Watched Those Ranges Change... At First It Was Subtle, But Lately It Has Gone Crazy... For Instance Cholesterol, 200 Is Way To Low... But Look How Much Money Big Pharma Can Make Off There Statins, Which Double Your Risk Of Cardiac Arrest... 189,000 People Get Diabetes From Statins Every Year... There Is More, But You Get My Point... The High On Cholesterol Used To Be 300, But What Happens If It Were Lowered, Well More Customers = Billions And Billions Of Dollars... Another Example I Have Noticed Is Glucose... It Is 99, It Used To Be 115, Hence More Money - Money- Money... Same Goes For Testosterone ... Get It Low Enough, And You Have A Huge Array Of Degenerative Diseases Happen... Once Again Big Money... It Used to Be 350 - 1200... Now It Is 214 - 742... My Grandfather Died In 1975, And His Test Right Now Is Higher Than 214 C'mon... Remember - Trust Has To Be Earned... Thanks For Listening To My Rant...

Ok, Here Is What I Know... Her Estrogen Is Non Existent... The Progesterone Level Is .1-.2 Dhea Is Quite Low, And FSH (follical stimulating hormone) Is Plain Ridiculous 133 Is The High For A Post Menopausal Women... I Don't Think She Has Ridden The Cotton Pony For 2-3 Years Now... I Just Know, That Wham, She Became A Stranger About 2 Years Ago... She Aged 20 Years, She Got Fat, She Has Really No Feelings... She Can Freeze When It Is 75 Degrees, Yet Complains About The Heat At 76 Degrees... And Can Piss Me Off Beyond What Usually Gets Guys A Nice Left Jab Right To The Upper Cheek Bone... I Even Had To Tell Her, I Was Going To Toss Her Out The Front Door, She Used To Be So Meticulous And Tidy, Now She Worry's About "Nothing", She Used To Leave Me Little Smily Faces With I Love You On Them "No More" ... Then I Realized, She Was Not She... She Was Someone Else, So I Let It All Slide, I Take Nothing From Her Personally... She Has An Appointment Tomorrow At A Womens Clinic To See A BHRT Specialist... Wish Me Luck, I Just Want The Woman Back I Married, And Lived With For 25 Years... Can't Take Alot More Of This Imposter... P.S. What Happens When You Have A Man Who's TT = 851, And A Woman Who's Estrogen = Zilch, And There Married???

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I feel for ya. i went thru un-natural menopause due to hysterectomy. I didn't realize what the freak was happening, it was slow process and after some time, awhile, i realized i was not myself.

Lunk1 mentioned that his wife was on estratest and how much it improved "THEIR" lives. His random post in some one's thread truly gave me hope. 

I spoke with my OBGYN, he prescribed estrogen only first since I had almost none, but that didn't solve my "I was not myself anymore" and I WANTED MYSELF BACK. I MISSED MYSELF. I WAS NOT THIS UNHAPPY LETHARGIC PERSON I HAD BECOME and I WANTED ME BACK. Another trip to the OBGYN, estratest lowest dosage prescription, a 10 day loading period and all of a sudden I WAS BACK....a silly little pill...that simple....

My OBGYN never ran all the blood work, but these other members can help you with the numbers. *I just think you are a wonderful husband for realizing your wife is worth it!* 




> Well, Ranges Are An Interesting Thing, As They Differ All Over The Place... I've Been Involved In The Healthcare System Since 1980, And I've Watched Those Ranges Change... At First It Was Subtle, But Lately It Has Gone Crazy... For Instance Cholesterol, 200 Is Way To Low... But Look How Much Money Big Pharma Can Make Off There Statins, Which Double Your Risk Of Cardiac Arrest... 189,000 People Get Diabetes From Statins Every Year... There Is More, But You Get My Point... The High On Cholesterol Used To Be 300, But What Happens If It Were Lowered, Well More Customers = Billions And Billions Of Dollars... Another Example I Have Noticed Is Glucose... It Is 99, It Used To Be 115, Hence More Money - Money- Money... Same Goes For Testosterone ... Get It Low Enough, And You Have A Huge Array Of Degenerative Diseases Happen... Once Again Big Money... It Used to Be 350 - 1200... Now It Is 214 - 742... My Grandfather Died In 1975, And His Test Right Now Is Higher Than 214 C'mon... Remember - Trust Has To Be Earned... Thanks For Listening To My Rant...
> 
> Ok, Here Is What I Know... Her Estrogen Is Non Existent... The Progesterone Level Is .1-.2 Dhea Is Quite Low, And FSH (follical stimulating hormone) Is Plain Ridiculous 133 Is The High For A Post Menopausal Women... I Don't Think She Has Ridden The Cotton Pony For 2-3 Years Now... I Just Know, That Wham, She Became A Stranger About 2 Years Ago... She Aged 20 Years, She Got Fat, She Has Really No Feelings... She Can Freeze When It Is 75 Degrees, Yet Complains About The Heat At 76 Degrees... And Can Piss Me Off Beyond What Usually Gets Guys A Nice Left Jab Right To The Upper Cheek Bone... I Even Had To Tell Her, I Was Going To Toss Her Out The Front Door, She Used To Be So Meticulous And Tidy, Now She Worry's About "Nothing", She Used To Leave Me Little Smily Faces With I Love You On Them "No More" ... Then I Realized, She Was Not She... She Was Someone Else, So I Let It All Slide, I Take Nothing From Her Personally... She Has An Appointment Tomorrow At A Womens Clinic To See A BHRT Specialist... Wish Me Luck, I Just Want The Woman Back I Married, And Lived With For 25 Years... Can't Take Alot More Of This Imposter... P.S. What Happens When You Have A Man Who's TT = 851, And A Woman Who's Estrogen = Zilch, And There Married???

----------


## Loud & Clear

Well, Hi Gym Rat...  :Wink:  Thanks For Replying To My Post, I Was Waiting For A Female To Come Onto The Scene... Ya, In 09 I Had Gone To See A Psychiatrist For Mild Depression... He Put Me On A Drug (remeron) And I Didn't Notice Much... However A Couple Months Before That I Was Put On TRT... Now That Was Starting To Make Me Feel Good, And My Arms Finally Hit The 18" Mark... Being An Electronics Tech. I Would Work On Things Very Cold, And Calculated... I Had The Patience Of The Pyramids... Then I Noticed My Personality Changing, I Was Impatient, And Angered Beyond Belief By The Smallest Things... You Know, Things Like Dropping A Small Bolt On The Floor, Then Throwing A Fit... I Threw My Pliers Into The Floor, And They Stuck There... Oh I Wasn't Done, I Punched Holes Through The Walls, Almost Grabbed The TV And Threw It Out The Window... Anyway I Thought This To Be This So Called "Roid Rage " Which Later I Found To Be A Myth... I Found Out Later It Was Remeron Rage... And That Is A Fact... I Didn't Think To Much Of It, And Never Mentioned It To The "Pusher" Cause I Didn't Correlate His Dope With It, I Thought It Was The Test... I Told Him, "This Just Doesn't Seem To Be Working", So He Stacked Lexipro On Top Of It, I Took That Just One Night, And Boom Brain Damage... I Would Sit In A Chair & Stair At The Wall All Day Long For 2 Years, It Was Torture, All My Dopamine Receptors Were Downregulated (burned out) So I Had No Joy Reward Function... I Lost 30lbs In 3 Weeks, I Went Into My Gym With A Friend, The Friend Was A Browning 9mm Semi Auto... I Tried To Put Myself Out Of The Pain, But Just Kept Trying, And Failing... I Think I Tried Like 20 Times, I Came Around 1/32" From Getting There, But Couldn't Get It Done... I Failed, And That Ain't Like Me!!! Then I Started Coming Back Super Super Super Slow, And A Matter Of Fact, I Still Have No Concept Of Time, And There Is A Fog That Just Keeps Getting Thinner... See I Could See Things, But Couldn't Process Them, Same With Hearing... There Was Just Nowhere To Hide, Not Even When Reminiscing About A Happy Time When I Was Young... I Could Not Hide There Either, Because I Could Remember It, But Could Not Feel It... Remember No Dopamine Receptors, Pineal Gland Violated, Hypothalamus Practically Destroyed... How It Kept My Heart Beating & Me Breathing I'll Never Know (found a guy that lives near hear, same thing happened to him)... He Had To Force Himself To Breath, And Still Can't Feel The Wind Hitting The Left Side Of His Body... I Could Go On, But I'm Telling You, That Crap Is The Most Dangerous Stuff On The Face Of The Earth... One Day, I May See That Pusher Again, And I'll Hit Him On Top Of The Head So Hard, It Will Break Both Of His Ankles!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway, I Would Be Setting In That Chair, And In Would Come "Her"... And She Would Stand There And Let Me Have It Both Barrels... i.e. Your Not The Same, I Can't Talk To You Anymore, And So On... All I Could Do Was Tell Her To Find Someone Else In A Wheelchair To Kick Over... But I Did Take A Pen, And Write The Dates She Would Hammer Me On The Wall In Ink, Its Still In The Other Room... I Had To Keep A Note Of It, So As If I Came Out Of This, I Could Figure Out What I Was Going To Do About The Situation... Well Apparently I Wasn't Me, And She Wasn't She, So I'm Letting It Slide... And We Were Inseparable, Best Friend, Lovers Who Thought The Same Way About Everything... After All I Met Her In 79 When I Was 18... Come To Think Of It, She Was On Birth Control Pills To Straighten Out Whatever... I Didn't Know Anything About It... I Just Know She Has Had Trouble With The Menstrual Cycle Ever Since... It Was Never The Same Time Per Month, And Some Times She Would Skip A Month, Then Donate A Quart A Day... I Remember I Was Setting In The Car One Time, And She Was In A Clothing Store... Well The Clerk Came Out, And Said, "Your Wife Is Lying On The Floor Inside, She Fainted"... So I Would Rush In Pack Her Out, And Put Her In The Car... My Guess Is Anemia... She Would Bleed So Bad That It Would Run Down Her Legs And Etc... Sorry To Get Graphic... Anyway Apparently She Has Hopped Off The Menstrual Cycle, And Bought A Harley LOL!!! So Basically She Is A Lump Of Biological Matter, She Is Neither A He, Or A She, But And It... And As My Luck Would Have It, When Working My Way Out Of This Brain Damage, When I Need Encouragement, And A Loving Arm Around Me, I Got This, And It Is "HARD" Living Alone, Trust Me, And Thanks For Reading My Novel... By The Way She Is At A Bio-Identical Specialist Right Now... And Who Had To Figure This All Out??? Me!!! I Figured The Hormone Situation Was It... At First I Thought It Was McDonalds Etc... Then I Thought Even Those Freaks Can't Make Someone Act Like This With There Chemicals They Call Food... Now Here In Front Of Me Was This Fat, Old, Female... Never Thought I Would See The Girl Voted Prom Queen, Cheerleader, Easiest On The Eye's Etc... She Was So Beautiful, Guys Would Just Stare At Her... Anyway Thats About It I Guess... You Know I Have My Professional Gym Out Behind The Garage, I Always Liked The Iron, But Now It Is My Best Friend... Was Feeling Down Yesterday, And Went Out And Hit My Legs 10 Reps 8 Sets 1 Min. On One Min. Off... Then Shoulders, Then Back To The Legs, Then Shoulders, Then Stiff Deads... Sweat Sweat Sweat, Visions Of The White Buffalo (faint)... And When I Crawled Out Of There, I Felt So Much Better... But You Have To Work So Hard, You Want To Cry, Faint, And Puke, Or You Really Have No Business Being In The Gym... My To Cents Anyway...

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Well I hope you find a solution. Interested in what the Bio-Identical Specialist suggested!

----------


## Loud & Clear

Well Girly... She Came Home With A Bio Mixture... He Hit Her With Estrogen, Progesterone, Testosterone , And DHEA... She Says, He Couldn't Get Over How Young She Was, To Be In Such Bad Shape...

Then We Had It Out Again Last Night... I Can't Wait To Get My "Lisa" Back... She Said, "But Your Mean, And Its Alot Your Fault Etc"... I Just Said, "Here You Go Again, Your Tank Is Empty, Your Not Male Or Female Right Now, So What Your Saying Means Nothing, Lets Talk About All This In A Month Or So"... There She Was Short Fat & No Hormones, Trying To Work Me Over... I Just Keep Thinking To Myself Please Female Hormones Kick In, Be The Right Dose, And Set Me Free!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Wink:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

check back with us in a few weeks and share the good news!

----------


## Loud & Clear

Will Do Lady!!! I'll Even Try To Keep Calm & Be Classy...  :Wink:

----------

